# Swedish guy hang himself while



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Swedish Male commits suicide on internet. He told about his plans at the swedish board Flashback.
> 
> Raw translation:
> Hanged himself in live broadcast
> ...




.....
I myself think Sucide is the must cowardly someone can do. :/


*MOD edit
Topic closed. 

All that is useful has already been said. Plus please remember any reports of suicides usually leads to copycats. There are always spikes in suicides when they are reported in the media, which is why most news outlets choose not to report them.

If you have issues or thoughts of self harm please contact a professional service. There are many free services. For anyone in Australia you can contact Lifeline on 13 11 14. Check with your country.*


----------



## Quincy (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow that video is.. not to be rude.. but it made me lol. It looks like he's humping against the wall!


----------



## Ikki (Oct 12, 2010)

That was bizarre

I kinda lol'd when the face turned blue and then white again



			
				Quincy said:
			
		

> Wow that video is.. not to be rude.. but it made me lol. It looks like he's humping against the wall!


Hell yeah, me too


----------



## redact (Oct 12, 2010)

im not sure about your locales, but in Australia news outlets will pretty much refuse to publish stories about suicides, can this site not do the same thing?
imagine if somebody is thinking about killing themselves and then they stumble upon this page
it is truly disgusting that you linked the video (even if in a spoiler)


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 12, 2010)

looks like he had a nice house ...

suicide is just wrong.

also yeah still video may be unsuitable for some.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 12, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> im not sure about your locales, but in Australia news outlets will purposely refuse to publish stories about suicides, can this site not do the same thing?
> imagine if somebody is thinking about killing themselves and then they stumble upon this page
> it is truly disgusting that you linked the video (even if in a spoiler)



I have to agree with this.

It's okay to post the news, but posting a video of the actual suicide is a bit much and very unnecessary.
This really isn't the site to be posting such videos.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 12, 2010)

Video removed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(though dubble warning + spoiler would be enogh)


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 12, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> im not sure about your locales, but in Australia news outlets will pretty much refuse to publish stories about suicides, can this site not do the same thing?
> imagine if somebody is thinking about killing themselves and then they stumble upon this page
> it is truly disgusting that you linked the video (even if in a spoiler)



QFT.

Perhaps it might be best to remove the video you know.
EDIT:
Geh, too late.


----------



## Clookster (Oct 12, 2010)

It's difficult.

I'd like to force everybody that is giving away romantic descriptions of scuicide to watch 8'000 of these videos uncut.

On the other hand: suicide is really an illness, and the act itself is only the last stage.

So I'd prefer to show a 2-min video of his crying relatives, that have to live now with this egoistic act.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Oct 12, 2010)

Suicidie is indeed an egoistic act, I totally agree with that.
You're only ending your own suffering just to leave all your relatives with lots of grief...
Be a man and stand up against the world, dammit


----------



## Clookster (Oct 12, 2010)

Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> Suicidie is indeed an egoistic act, I totally agree with that.



And don't forget that his relatives have to face not only his suicide now - but some thousand kids that watch his last video for their amusement. 

Wow. What a hero.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 12, 2010)

Clookster said:
			
		

> And don't forget that his relatives have to face not only his suicide now - but some thousand kids that watch his last video for their amusement.
> 
> Wow. What a hero.



And empty their pockets for funeral arrangements.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 12, 2010)

Clookster said:
			
		

> Lube_Skyballer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also on the FlashBack forum they are making jokes of him....


Spoiler



What did the police when they found him?

So here you are. I thought you were hanging on FlasBack.


I feel like i need to use my dagger on some people...


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 12, 2010)

After reading this and watching the video, (before it got taken down) it just  sickens me to see that somebody could do this to themselves, not to mention what Clookster and Phoenix said about what his relatives are going through.


----------



## nutella (Oct 12, 2010)

It's easy to say that suicide is selfish, but if you know anybody or god forbid if you yourself have been suicidal, you would know just how difficult it is. It's an illness and it's extremely difficult to think rationally. I was shocked to find out how many people around me were at one point suicidal. People very, VERY close to me. When I stop and think about it, I realize how much I personally neglected those people. Sometimes you really have to step back and have a look at ourselves before we judge.


----------



## Endrit49 (Oct 12, 2010)

nvm found the vid on google


----------



## Clookster (Oct 12, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> Sometimes you really have to step back and have a look at ourselves before we judge.



Yes, that's true.

Obviously he made that video for his virtual friends on a online suicide community. There are some of these communities, and people are interested in "seeing" how it's working. 

It's just the same as a 16-year old guy posting a receipt of his last game he bought (5 days before release) and then dumping it in a "hype thread".

Maybe internet addiction is just some sort of suicidal behaviour in general...


----------



## Frogman (Oct 12, 2010)

That scares me...
I'm not watching that video. Do you guys realize (the ones who watched it) you just wtched somebody be killed, it wasn't a movie it wasn't special effects that man took his own life before your very eyes and to think that you are makeing jokes about that makes me feel sick.
I really think you need to edit your posts to say something different


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 12, 2010)

The biggest problem was that people on FlashBack didn't think he was serious. so they messed/temped him to do it :/

only check http://www.flashback.org/t1322408
It's the original thread. Wasn't able to google translate the site but you may translate each post for themself.

As i said, alot of people though he was trolling.


----------



## Clookster (Oct 12, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> Do you guys realize (the ones who watched it) you just wtched somebody be killed, it wasn't a movie it wasn't special effects that man took his own life before your very eyes and to think that you are makeing jokes about that makes me feel sick.
> I really think you need to edit your posts to say something different



You see dying or dead people in the news as well, don't you? There is war somewhere. People are dying just right now. Most of them don't want that as bad like the guy in the video.

I dont think that anybody here made fun of him.


----------



## Frogman (Oct 12, 2010)

Quincy said:
			
		

> Wow that video is.. not to be rude.. but it made me lol. It looks like he's humping against the wall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think any of that was needed.

I myself have never seen a real dead body except dinghies in movies but yeah sure people die everyday and people do go to war and die but I'm positive most of them if yet could have would have stopped themselves from dying.

And as for the tv bit, they don't show dead bodies over here on the news?

Edit- thanks p1ngpong


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Video removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are damn lucky you removed that video before I saw this thread. I would have probably pushed to have you banned if you had not. This isn't a snuff forum and we aren't a death video site. 

I was very tempted to close this, depending on the quality of the replies this thread gets I may very well close it later. If you lack empathy feel free to keep your "lol suicide" comments to yourselves.


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 12, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I say the biggest coward is the one judging about things, without knowing the background stories at all.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 12, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the background story.... He explained his life on Flashback Forum....


----------



## Frogman (Oct 12, 2010)

Even if he was cowardly I still don't think it's right to be disrespecting a man who found life so imbearble he had to take It away from himself


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 12, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> Even if he was cowardly I still don't think it's right to be disrespecting a man who found life so imbearble he had to take It away from himself



agreed! Its a shame that people are so disrespectful and cold.


----------



## Clookster (Oct 12, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> agreed! Its a shame that people are so disrespectful and cold.



Don't agree. I'm quite happy that people react disrespectful and cold if someone broadcasts his own killing over the internet. 

The act itself is more discrespectful and cold than any reaction ever could be. IMHO.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 12, 2010)

Clookster said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both parties were disrespectful and cold when you ponder it.
One party took his very presence from this world, leaving behind those who cared deeply about him to mourn his death.
The other was also, very inconsiderate in helping broadcast his suicide by posting the video he wanted all to see.


----------



## nutella (Oct 12, 2010)

Clookster said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To an extent, that's true but look at it this way. If you're not man enough to tell this guy's parents that he's a coward, than your just as cowardly as you claim him to be. If he were really as cowardly as some of you claim, why would you stoop down to his level? Perhaps he was so selfish that he took his own life in which case two wrongs don't make a right. Perhaps he suffered a severe mental illness which resulted in this incident. I'm almost positive it is the latter because no normal person does something so sick and twisted. This is a very sad story which really gets me down especially after R U OK Day down here is Australia.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 12, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> Clookster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he had asberg syndrom


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 12, 2010)

I found the vid. I'm afraid of suicide cases like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It tingles the tip of my spine..


Why did he kill himself... Another coward who doesn't want to face life the brave way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I noticed his shirt saying, "JUST DO IT."


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Way too many suicides happening lately.  What is this world coming to, where no one can just face their problems instead of taking the easy way out?


----------



## Clookster (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't know if that's a trustworth news page, but you can find an english article about it here:

http://www.thelocal.se/29566/20101012/


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 12, 2010)

Clookster said:
			
		

> I don't know if that's a trustworth news page, but you can find an english article about it here:
> 
> http://www.thelocal.se/29566/20101012/


Aftonbladet is one of the biggest new paper in sweden (we got about 2 big news papers, not counting the morning paper)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 12, 2010)

Darn. I regret looking at the video. It made me very uneasy. Almost every week there are suicide cases posted in GBATemp(although this happens everyday)

Those who haven't watched it, I do NOT recommend. Ugh fuck.
I can't believe that you guys even lol'd at the video? That's horrible.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 12, 2010)

After having some of the comments translated...I wonder how they feel now.


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 12, 2010)

Some people are sick! That you want to die is their choice, but to post it on the internet is discusting!


----------



## Opium (Oct 12, 2010)

Topic closed. 

All that is useful has already been said. Plus please remember any reports of suicides usually leads to copycats. There are always spikes in suicides when they are reported in the media, which is why most news outlets choose not to report them.

If you have issues or thoughts of self harm please contact a professional service. There are many free services. For anyone in Australia you can contact Lifeline on 13 11 14. Check with your country.


----------

